# 2007 Versa reverse lights stopped working



## PDXVersa (Jan 23, 2011)

I've got an '07 6-speed MT hatchback. Both of the reverse lights stopped working, so naturally I went to replace the bulbs, but neither was burnt out. I replaced them anyway, and still no lights. I checked the fuses under the hood and under the dash, and they are all perfectly fine. Any one know what the problem/fix might be? Thanks so much.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Your reverse light switch is disconnected or defective. I'm not sure where it's located on your car but it could be either in the shifter assembly or in the transmission area.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Reverse lamp switch is located on the top side of the trans; it has a three prong connector. To test the switch, unplug it from the harness and check for continuity at pins #1 & #2 of the switches haness connector. With the trans shifted in reverse, you should have continuity. SHould should have no continuity in any other gear position. The switch gets it's power from the red wire, which goes back to the 10A fuse #51 of the IPDM/ER. The orange wire out of the switch turns into a yellow wire prior to reaching the reverse lamps. The circuit continues through the bulbs to the socket ground wire.


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

Any idea where I could tap into the backup lights power wire coming from the reverse switch to the backup lights somewhere under the dash? Maybe the driver's side kick plate area? Hoping to find it to add a Reverse indicator light ( LED ) on my dash. With the manual trans I hate being surprised when I discover that I left the car in reverse when I start up and try to drive away thinking the car is in 1st. ;-(


----------



## Biruk (Jun 17, 2020)

PDXVersa said:


> I've got an '07 6-speed MT hatchback. Both of the reverse lights stopped working, so naturally I went to replace the bulbs, but neither was burnt out. I replaced them anyway, and still no lights. I checked the fuses under the hood and under the dash, and they are all perfectly fine. Any one know what the problem/fix might be? Thanks so much.


It is the switch located on top of your transmission, use long 24mm socket to unscrew it. Get a new one and it should work


----------

